
Small Basic Ders 2 - andrewtalbot
http://www.hakandamar.com/2008/yazilim/small-basic/small-basic-ders-2.aspx
======
gus_massa
Autotranslated to English:
[http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?js=n&prev=_t...](http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hakandamar.com%2F2008%2Fyazilim%2Fsmall-
basic%2Fsmall-basic-ders-2.aspx)

